# How Many Times Can You Egg Share In Total ???



## mitch245 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just wondering how many times your allowed to egg share... I have completed 3 x egg share treatments under Bourn Hall, and was wondering if I could be accepted by another clinic for Egg Share ?..........  are you only allowed to egg share a total of 3 times no matter what or is that just the individual clinics rules 

Thanks

 Mitch245


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

I have done 3 cycles of IVF, 2 of which have been egg share... I moved to the Lister for my third go and there is no problems with me egg sharing again. We are starting again sometime next year now. I know of one women having 5 egg shares with them. Might be worth calling the lister... Have any of your recipients got pregnant hun, that normally helps.

I emailed the Lister asking if it was possible to share with them. http://www.ivf.org.uk/

Good luck and very very sorry for your BFN's 

Natalie xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just seen your profile and as you have had a child there wont be any problems!

Your'll be a fab egg sharer!


----------



## mitch245 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Skybreeze,

Thanks for your reply ! 

I know at least one of my recipients was successful too.

Wishing you the best of luck for your future treatment x

Mitch245 xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Let me know how you get on hun, I 100% recommend the Lister... I thought they were amazing. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Afternoon,

  The clinic I was under (Midlands Fertility) I remember on the forms it said that I was allowed to share untill I had helped produced x10 babies   so that would be 5 sets of twins for example. 

If though, I didn't produce enough eggs to share and I opted to keep them all for myself I wouldn't of been able to share again with them.

All clinic's have different policies hun.

Good Luck in your cycle, whatever you decide.xx


----------

